

Show HN: I heard you like sample code - bbrennan
https://lucybot.com/docs/request

======
fiatjaf
I didn't understand it until I read a lot, but seems good.

~~~
bbrennan
Thanks for taking a look!

The main takeaway is that it allows you to embed sample code in a few
different programming languages inside your API documentation, blog posts, or
READMEs.

If you have any suggestions on how to improve the docs, let me know!

